# Tracing program for vector images for a plotter



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Are there any tracing programs for vector images? I design my images in Corel Draw. I usually have to layer the images on top of each other to get it to look a certain way. Sometimes I'm able to weld the images together so the wireframe looks right. But sometimes it doesn't work. So, I think using a tracing program to trace the "Enhanced" view of the image would make things alot easier. Plotters use the "Wireframe" view of an image to use as a guide to cut out the vinyl. I'd like to not have to manually trace the image.


----------



## stickerpirates (Aug 20, 2008)

I don"t know anything about Corel Draw, but in Illustrator I would draw that same ellipse (line width set to 1pt) then do an offset path the width I want the finished decal to be.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

I found something that seems to work. But I'll have to mess with it more. But select the object and set it to "Convert outline to object." But may require some welding. It does still retain the original which may have to be deleted or welded depending on what you are wanting it to look like in the "Enhanced" view.


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

Whats wrong with Corel trace its part of the Corel draw program.
load your image convert to bitmap , select mode paletted , decide how many, colours you want I usually start a 8 and work up or down looking for the least colours I can get away with I work from bike photo,s and I deally want to finish up cutting black or white , trace the modified bitmap (these commadns are all under bitmaps, select trace bitmap, trace by outline, go to pen select hairline black, go to fill select none save or exoport as vector ,wmf .cmx .cdr .dxf and that is it.
corel will not cut filled objects.
Greg


----------



## avee2010 (Jun 7, 2011)

gregblack said:


> Whats wrong with Corel trace its part of the Corel draw program.
> load your image convert to bitmap , select mode paletted , decide how many, colours you want I usually start a 8 and work up or down looking for the least colours I can get away with I work from bike photo,s and I deally want to finish up cutting black or white , trace the modified bitmap (these commadns are all under bitmaps, select trace bitmap, trace by outline, go to pen select hairline black, go to fill select none save or exoport as vector ,wmf .cmx .cdr .dxf and that is it.
> corel will not cut filled objects.
> Greg


It works well, i've used it before, i think Jason is in the learning stages however, just caught this post. Jason? try coreltrace =) However from what i saw he is better off welding his current vector elements.


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

If I want to to cut just the outline I copy the image and go throught the same process ending in vectorising, I then fill all the vectorised objects with black, convert it back to a bitmap and go through the vectorising process again this leaves only the outline with the original bitmap under neath you will then need to print the image and outline with cropmarks and you have your outline I use corel draw 9
if when vectorising you set the line thickness at 2.5 it will leave a border you have to break the outline apart and delete the inner one if you are working on white material the vector line can be white so it doesn't show any print marks. I use this for stickers.
Greg


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

gregblack said:


> Whats wrong with Corel trace its part of the Corel draw program.
> load your image convert to bitmap , select mode paletted , decide how many, colours you want I usually start a 8 and work up or down looking for the least colours I can get away with I work from bike photo,s and I deally want to finish up cutting black or white , trace the modified bitmap (these commadns are all under bitmaps, select trace bitmap, trace by outline, go to pen select hairline black, go to fill select none save or exoport as vector ,wmf .cmx .cdr .dxf and that is it.
> corel will not cut filled objects.
> Greg


I don't want to take a vector object, convert it to bitmap. Then trace it back to vector. It still won't look right compared to the original vector object.

But I think I've got it figured out. I'll have to convert everything to "Convert outline to object." Then I'll have to delete and/or weld objects to get it to look right in wireframe view.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

avee2010 said:


> It works well, i've used it before, i think Jason is in the learning stages however, just caught this post. Jason? try coreltrace =) However from what i saw he is better off welding his current vector elements.


Yeah, there really isn't any point in taking a vector image, convert to bitmap, then trace it back to vector. As it still won't look right. Though, I think I've got it figured out. Only problem is sometimes welding an object add artifacts to the object for some reason which I haven't figured out why it happens.


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

I have never used the wire frame view in 15 years
Greg


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

gregblack said:


> If I want to to cut just the outline I copy the image and go throught the same process ending in vectorising, I then fill all the vectorised objects with black, convert it back to a bitmap and go through the vectorising process again this leaves only the outline with the original bitmap under neath you will then need to print the image and outline with cropmarks and you have your outline I use corel draw 9
> if when vectorising you set the line thickness at 2.5 it will leave a border you have to break the outline apart and delete the inner one if you are working on white material the vector line can be white so it doesn't show any print marks. I use this for stickers.
> Greg


I use Corel Draw to avoid dealing with bitmap images. But I've used the bitmap trace feature to trace bitmap images I've pasted in Corel Draw. But it always comes out looking like crap.


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

You sometimes need to use advanced trace to cut the number of nodes but with Corel its a steep learning curve perhaps you need to play around with it a bit more but I get excellent results. The less nodes the smoother the line if you have added letterring you also need to convert to curves
I got to go to work now sef employed don't get time off
Greg


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

oftentimes, there is no magic trace and the traced image does need editing. Try increasing a file's resolution to 1000dpi and blur the image to lessen the noise or small near pixel-size patches of uneven tones/shades. Simpler images with solid black outlines are easier to trace.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

BroJames said:


> oftentimes, there is no magic trace and the traced image does need editing. Try increasing a file's resolution to 1000dpi and blur the image to lessen the noise or small near pixel-size patches of uneven tones/shades. Simpler images with solid black outlines are easier to trace.


I'm dealing 100% with vector images only. Though I've already got the VECTOR trace figured out. That and in combination with welding.


----------



## rogerholien (Aug 26, 2010)

I have used all the tracing programs over the years. Heck I used Adobe Streamline years ago, then Corel Trace, Illustrator, Vector Pro and then found Vector Magic! Wow what a difference. Now I know its steep at $299.00 or like $ 7.00 a month. But I ended up getting it at non profit price of $ 149.00. Save me hours, best investment I have made. You just cant avoid bitmap images from Customers! wish you well!


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

rogerholien said:


> I have used all the tracing programs over the years. Heck I used Adobe Streamline years ago, then Corel Trace, Illustrator, Vector Pro and then found Vector Magic! Wow what a difference. Now I know its steep at $299.00 or like $ 7.00 a month. But I ended up getting it at non profit price of $ 149.00. Save me hours, best investment I have made. You just cant avoid bitmap images from Customers! wish you well!


We're talking about VECTOR images. I don't know why bitmap tracing keeps getting brought up. My objects are VECTOR images in COREL DRAW.

I don't have customers.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

because tracing is usually associated with bitmaps or raster images so the mix up


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

BroJames said:


> because tracing is usually associated with bitmaps or raster images so the mix up


Well, I had repeated myself many times so it would be clear that I'm talking about vector images Corel Draw. But yet this bitmap thing keeps getting brought up by just about everyone. I guess no one is reading and just replying. I bet there will be posts below this one with people talking about tracing bitmaps.


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

This is a t shirt forum most peoples problems are converting bitmaps to vectors. Corel trace does that well along with vectormagic , inkscape and illustrator and a few others.
I don't know anyone that works with wire frames yes corel draws vectors, trace converts bitmaps to vectors.
Perhaps if you explained you first question as to what it is you are trying to do people may stop talking about bitmaps

*Sorry if I misunderstood your original question.*

Greg


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

gregblack said:


> This is a t shirt forum most peoples problems are converting bitmaps to vectors. Corel trace does that well along with vectormagic , inkscape and illustrator and a few others.
> I don't know anyone that works with wire frames yes corel draws vectors, trace converts bitmaps to vectors.
> Perhaps if you explained you first question as to what it is you are trying to do people may stop talking about bitmaps
> 
> ...


You must not know anyone that cuts vinyl. As it is done from the wireframe view of the vector image.

I did. I asked for a tracing program for vector images. Which I found Corel Draw actually has. If you noticed, I didn't ask for a tracing program for bitmap images.


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

May be this link may help How to draw a male cartoon vector character in CorelDRAW X4 | Video « Wonder How To
other than that I can offer nothing futher
Greg


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

gregblack said:


> May be this link may help How to draw a male cartoon vector character in CorelDRAW X4 | Video « Wonder How To
> other than that I can offer nothing futher
> Greg


I don't need anything. I had already mentioned earlier in the thread that it was done and figured out.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

In my case, I am replying to this comment just 2 post up mine.

The post:



jasonsmith said:


> I use Corel Draw to avoid dealing with bitmap images. But *I've used the bitmap trace feature to trace bitmap images I've pasted in Corel Draw. But it always comes out looking like crap.*


My reply:



BroJames said:


> *oftentimes, there is no magic trace and the traced image does need editing.* Try increasing a file's resolution to 1000dpi and blur the image to lessen the noise or small near pixel-size patches of uneven tones/shades. Simpler images with solid black outlines are easier to trace.


Yes, you did mention corel draw and vectors a few times and it can sometimes be frustrating that some posts are not in direct reply to your questions. However, it is a fact that sometimes discussions can get a little bit off-tracked without any meaning to derail the discussion.

It won't be surprising if you are busy and need some direct answers ASAP. But I would like to think that everyone else took some time off from their busy schedule with an intention to help. Whether they succeed or not is another matter but mostly, we should be thankful for the replies. I have quite a number of threads, and some are really important to me, that did not merit any reply even as I hope that someone would give their best shop.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

BroJames said:


> In my case, I am replying to this comment just 2 post up mine.
> 
> The post:
> 
> ...


It makes the whole thread pointless if all the posts have nothing to do with the original topic. At that point everyone should instead start their own thread.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, every post is supposed to be in line with the thread but it can be very frustrating. Often, we just hope for the best answers. We can really only clarify and hope that our message got across. 

I hope this does not discourage you from contributing to the forum.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I haven't read the entire thread so apologies if this has already been mentioned.

The BEST program/utility I've used for converting bitmaps to vectors is Vector Magic.

See here: Vector Magic Precision Bitmap To Vector Conversion Online


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

The OP has mentioned several times that he is not interested in tracing bitmaps


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I don't think I will bother posting anymore, I took the time to offer what advice I could but feel as though I have been shot down. But I think wire frames was intended for visual 3d modelling not producing 2 dimensinal objects I don't cut wire frames I cut vectors as these are the outside lines of the vectotised object, they are not wire frames
thanks for nothing Jason
Greg


----------

